# Found a lump....



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Earlier this evening while drying off from my shower I noticed some soreness in my left armpit, and as I felt around I noticed there was a lump underneath the skin causing the pain and is about the size of a grape. I immediately took a deep breath and got a little worried, but after doing some research online it said that this can be common in males over 40 and a lot of times is caused by a) ingrown hairs, b) large pimple under the skin, c) irritated fat cells, or the worst one d) could be cancer. So I am going to call my doctor tomorrow morning and setup an appointment as soon as possible just to be safe!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck! Probably nothing but scary nonetheless.

I don't know much about men's armpits...but could it be a swollen gland?


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

Painful lumps in the armpit are more than likely a swollen lymph node. If you've been sick recently or are fighting off an infection, it is quite likely that it is a node. Especially since it is sore. The scary ones don't usually hurt. But the best thing to do when you find anything unusual is to see your dr.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

LadyOfTheLake said:


> Painful lumps in the armpit are more than likely a swollen lymph node. If you've been sick recently or are fighting off an infection, it is quite likely that it is a node. Especially since it is sore. The scary ones don't usually hurt. But the best thing to do when you find anything unusual is to see your dr.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks LOTL, and I made an appointment this morning but had to practically verbally beat it out of them, because after I told the receptionist what the issue was she acted like *ho hum* "we can maybe get you in on May 12th" ------>18 days from now! But after getting a little snippy and asking her to keep looking she agreed to get me in on ------->this Friday!


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

That lump turned out being just an _in-grown hair_ so *whew* nothing to worry about thankfully. :smthumbup:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I had something like that in my armpit years ago. It turned out to be a boil.

With in a 3-4 days it was so bad i would not put my arm down. I finally went to a doctor who told me what is was. He lanced it and removed the infection. It was a things about as big as my thumb. He also put me on a course of antibiotics.

If it does not go down significantly in a day or so go see your doctor.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I had something like that in my armpit years ago. It turned out to be a boil.
> 
> With in a 3-4 days it was so bad i would not put my arm down. I finally went to a doctor who told me what is was. He lanced it and removed the infection. It was a things about as big as my thumb. He also put me on a course of antibiotics.
> 
> If it does not go down significantly in a day or so go see your doctor.


Have already stated that I saw my doctor and it is now about 99% gone and over with. :smthumbup:


----------



## Sussieq (Apr 6, 2013)

Cee Paul said:


> That lump turned out being just an _in-grown hair_ so *whew* nothing to worry about thankfully. :smthumbup:


Great! Usually a malignancy isn't symptomatic. That's why by the time some cancers are detected, it has already metastasized (spread). When in doubt, always a lump checked.


----------

